# Helmet Color - What's the best?



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Just wondering, how do you guys decide what helmet color you purchase.

Do you buy what matches the bike, your team colors, or for full on safety and visibility?

I'm sort of torn apart here since my bike is white/silver, my team uniform is red and black, and well, I already have a bright orange helmet for safety. 

So now, help me decide! Plz! 
________
Ford ex


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Why stop at one?
I have a blue one to match my bike on days I feel like color coordinating.
I have an orange one that's mostly covered in reflective tape and has a couple of lights attached, for night riding
I have a forest green one for mtb'ing.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

pink.


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

titanium


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Visibility and fit. I have a red helmet, was thinking about a blue one to match my new blue bike, but I snapped out of it...I've never really took time to notice if a riders helmet color matched the color of his/hers bike...


----------



## CXnCO (Sep 20, 2006)

I say color coordinate everything...change teams if you need to so your kit matches the bike. But be sure to have a white helmet in the closet just in case you get caught off guard.


----------



## lsnfa (Oct 22, 2003)

After not liking my white pneumo much (now it's my night helmet with a light mounted on it) I've gone basically black/ titanium pretty much. When in doubt go w/ black as long as you have a few loud jerseys and/ or vest you'd be okay.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

white and silver, pretty boring


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Black and Silver!

Well at least that's what my latest helmet is...

I've also got a black/blue one, that will be a back-up.spare, and a yellow/black one for the MTB...which never gets ridden...

Honestly I go for what fits the best and then try and find a colour that matches the bike/kit the best...Hence the reason I went for black...Everything goes with black...


----------



## wheelerfreak (Nov 13, 2007)

I prefer the green helmet I found at a yard sale that's painted to look like a turtle. I'll buy a new bike just to match that helmet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> pink.


Definitely the pink...:thumbsup:


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Match the kit.


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

White with red poka-dots...booyah!

that's my helmet - matches nothing..haaa

VVVVVVVVVV


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Kom +1:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

White.. It goes with any color jersey/bike


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

I like a helmet for every bike. Must be color correct. No exceptions.


----------



## Bigchef (Aug 16, 2005)

Helmets are cheap on eBay. Get a bunch. I have 10 that I've collected. Depends on my mood and whether I'm going on the road or through the woods. Road bike helmets include my favorite red, white & blue, a black one that matches my bike, a plain looking white one (Bell Ghisallo), and a red one, and a red and white one for when I feel fancy.


----------



## HSalas (Sep 23, 2005)

I used to have a red helmet cover (back in the days of foam-only helmets), but I kept getting attacked by red-wing blackbirds. So, now I wear a white helmet.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

For racing, if I can't get a good deal through the team, I look for last years hi-zoot model on sale as long as it isn't an obnoxious color. I have a red Specialized Aurora with lots of hiviz yellow reflective stickers for commuting. I even use the visor on rainy days.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

White - goes with everything - very visible - all the babes will be able to easily able to pick out in the finishing sprint.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Black, thank you. It goes with everything.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

+1

for black


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

I have white and black helmets...
they go with everything


----------



## Fastgaijin (Aug 24, 2005)

Winter / Funerals / Pre-Sponsorship: Black
Summer / Weddings: White
Critical Mass: Football helmet of favorite team


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

red and black


----------



## llvllatt (Jul 23, 2005)

Helmet coloUr = Bike coloUr = Kit coloUr


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

I like black helmets, they match everything.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

I got lucky. My red/black/white Sweep R matches my old 5200 (white w/red lettering) and looks fine with the simple black of my Project 1. I have too many jerseys of varying color to worry about matching all of them.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

whatever fits.


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

IMO Matching all your bike stuff is kinda girlie...
If sponsored on a race team and they have a "kit" then I suppose that isn't as bad,
but it still seems kinda girlie to me


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

mmmm....Hate to break it you, but riding around in tight fitting lycra with shaved legs is kinda girlie to most people...So what's the diff if you match or not...You might as well look good, while doing the girlie thing...


----------



## Buckshot (Apr 2, 2007)

Back when I was riding motorcycles instead of bicycles (not that long ago) it seems that the conventional wisdom was that white was the most visible color for helmets, more visible than even orange or neon ones. I couldn't cite to the study that supports that, though. In any case, I wear white for that reason, plus I like to think it plays some small role in keeping my head a little cooler in the South Florida sun.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Buckshot said:


> Back when I was riding motorcycles instead of bicycles (not that long ago) it seems that the conventional wisdom was that white was the most visible color for helmets, more visible than even orange or neon ones. I couldn't cite to the study that supports that, though. In any case, I wear white for that reason, plus I like to think it plays some small role in keeping my head a little cooler in the South Florida sun.


Yellow-green is the most visible, which makes sense since such a color is the peak wavelength in a human's spectral sensitivity range.

As for white being cooler, it's only cooler if you think it's cooler. Otherwise, all that expanded polystyrene between your helmet shell and your skull means the color of the helmet don't matter as far as how cool your head is.


----------



## benakins (Jan 2, 2008)

Color matching is gay. Unless you are a pro rider, go with black


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

benakins said:


> Color matching is gay. Unless you are a pro rider, go with black



Thank You! That is what I was tryin to say...

If you're gonna match you helmet with your bike, kit, sunglasses, etc, etc, then you might as well start painting your fingernails if you really care about how you look. :thumbsup: 

Or of course you could just get a sex change,
and start racing in the womens races.. then I can understand your desire to match everything


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

llvllatt said:


> Helmet coloUr = Bike coloUr = Kit coloUr


you jammy git. Talk about luck.
________
NO2 VAPORIZER


----------



## Mr Bentwrench (Feb 18, 2003)

1) White... because it's a different color than blacktop

2) White... because it goes with either frame or jersey. Coordinating helent color accects are a nice options.


----------



## lsnfa (Oct 22, 2003)

Mr Bentwrench said:


> 1) White... because it's a different color than blacktop


not when it's snowing


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Mr Bentwrench said:


> 1) White... because it's a different color than blacktop
> 
> 2) White... because it goes with either frame or jersey. Coordinating helent color accects are a nice options.


white because of better visibility to drivers


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

I prefer neutral colors for helmets and all other accessories (gloves, shoes, warmers, etc). I prefer black, then silver, then white. Just make sure whichever color helmet you have doesn't have white straps. The straps will look nasty in a hurry.


----------



## Visitor302 (Aug 6, 2005)

WhenI got my VRX back in '99, I got a CF looking Trek helmet, and I'm still running that same unit!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

After reading all this and seeing the polls numbers...

I think I'm gonna go with silver/white for now. Since it matches my bike, and "sorta" more safe than all black. 

I'll add more colors later... once I buy my ti pedals and CF stem. Thanks again.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I usually pick neutral colors for brain buckets: white, white/blue, silver/blue it just so happens my bikes are white, pearl white and black. I tend to wear a color scheme with blue so it mostly coordinates. I just like blue.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I never wear white after Labor Day.

I have a yellow Selev, and a Silver Limar 911, and a Red and White 911. 



CXnCO said:


> I say color coordinate everything...change teams if you need to so your kit matches the bike. But be sure to have a white helmet in the closet just in case you get caught off guard.


----------

